# alloy wheels



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

has any body got any idea where i can get decent second hand alloy wheels for the motorhome


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

white van breakers, there must be loads of them, or ebay.

cabby


----------



## goggs (May 28, 2005)

Hi Shuggy68,
For my Talbot Express van I seen a posting that one of Vauxhalls big vans uses the same stud pitch and offset as mine.
Gordy.


----------



## goggs (May 28, 2005)

*Alloy Wheels*

PCD looks to be 118mm per Ducato's and Citroen C25's.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Not sure if this relevant or true...

I was after some nice alloys and I was told alloy wheels are heavier than steel wheels. I don't think I've got a problem with weight but it may be something to think about?

I know other vans of the same make have alloys so I'd really love a set.

Question - 

Are alloys heavier than steel? Are they weaker than steel?

What are the pros and cons of steel v alloys?

Dave.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I don't know about the weight but don't be tempted with Budget alloys, I had one fail back in 2006....

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/30-parts-accessories/10270-big-time-alloy-wheel-failure.html

Pete


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Out of interest, military Land Rovers, specifically those used on 'special duties', the WMIK (Weapons Mount Installation Kit) stripped-down Defender 110's, built by Ricardo for the use of mobile weapon platforms by the British Army, are fitted with Italian alloy wheels, specially made for the application by Blindo.

They are pressure die-cast with an individual wheel rating of 1550kg.

They are about £190 per wheel including VAT, but I don't know if they are available for other vehicles than Land Rover and Jeep.

Blindo is a well-known manufacturer and being Italian they probably have something to fit Fiat/Citroen/Peugeot vans.

Peter


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd stick with steel. Bash a steel wheel or have a blowout and it's more likely to stay together. Fracture an alloy and they tend to smash to bits.
Vehicles that tend to use the alloys for heavy duty stuff tend to have large balloon tyres where the danger to the rims is minimal.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The reason they use alloy wheels on rally cars and probably military vehicles is that they stay" round " when run on flat tyres. Steel rims get flats on them like a threepenny bit.


Some are lighter and some are heavier than steel but the only real advantage for motorhome is that they look better.


----------

